# OMG OMG They are here! *Update AGAIN 3/7/12



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

My very first litter from show type stock! Squee! 
Momma is a nice big nice PEW carring blue and silver. Dad is a handsome blue! 
When I peaked in a bit ago I could see both dark eyes and pink! We have a mixed bag!!! Squee!
And best of all...mom built the next on the glass facing out...so I get to peek! 
Here she is!

















No count yet..but defiantly some cuteness!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So cute how she's sleeping! In the first pic it almost looks like there's a baby between the popsicle sticks and the glass... you can see the outline in the reflection.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh how cute is that.
It's like one of those zoo habitats for the naked mole rats.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> So cute how she's sleeping! In the first pic it almost looks like there's a baby between the popsicle sticks and the glass... you can see the outline in the reflection.


 I see what you mean...but no, that was before she gave birth. I wonder why it looks pink in the photo. Must of been one of her seed treat things! LOL!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear that! Can I say again how much I love those pics?


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see what the babies look like!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, newcomers! I can't wait to see their little cute faces as they develop :3


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like we have a nice litter of seven! I see at least 3 with red eyes. These should be silver or PEW. The dark eyed babies should be blue. 
Soooo exciting!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Lovely little weekers, be nice to see them once the fur starts to come through!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very exciting! Who was the father? What variety are you hoping to get?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

The father is a blue and they should have silver, blue, and PEW according to their pedigrees.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They are HUGE!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Wonderful! they look lovely and chunky


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely! You definitely have some different colors going on there! What are you hoping for? Is your goal to breed PEWs, blacks, blues, or what?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Blue, PEW, and Silver are my primary goals. Plus as Merle Line. I can't wait for them to fur up!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look like healthy little sausages; the waiting (for fur) is the hardest part.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I love that even at this age, with the dark-colored ones, you can tell who has great color distribution and whose feet are a little pale. They certainly look healthy, and those faces look like they'll turn out great!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

At 10 days old now...these guys are definatly little chunkers! I got 3 silvers! 2 does and a buck! And I got 3 blues! 2 does and a buck! 
What are the odds! LOL! Horray!

The runt is also a blue buck and while I should have culled him...I got sappy and decided to foster him off to my other litter of what was supposed to be splash! 
Here are my 4 does left from the splash litter and their little foster brother. He is definatly small...but sassy so far. He will not be bred, but will just be a fun pet, if he makes it. I am watching him closely and will cull if I must. These ladies are from a typey buck to a pet type doe.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute baby pictures! This stage, just a couple days before their eyes start to open, is my favorite! Getting their eyes open is like going through the terrible twos, with mice bouncing everywhere! :roll: I was at a breeder's house, and she has the most gorgeous English show mice, very type, great color, she's one of the premier breeders in California... She opens a cage with popcorn babies, and one of them literally jumped about three feet in the air, over everyone's heads, and landed on the couch four feet away. At first we couldn't figure out why she threw such a beautiful baby... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey, I know these babies  Good job! They look great!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

What lovely shiny little things they are. <3 
Which one was thier sire?


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

D'aww! I love blue beebies! They look good!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look really good; you've done a great job with them!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the blues!! So preeetttyyyy


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

16 days old now...and aren't they sweet. Saddly I do have two with tail kinks. Ugh. BUT I am still very pleased and they are super cute!






















































Aren't they darling?


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Nawww I love the picture of the one 'drinking' from the bottle, both the picture and the mouse :love1


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohhhh wow. These guys are gorgeous.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

26 days old and it's almost time for the boys to be sperated! Time flies! 
I promise to get shots of everyone...but here is one pretty girl!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow she's large, and what a cutie!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I think someone had fun taking pictures  
Very sweet indeed x


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a question about silvers; do they have a different colored undercoat?

I have a baby that I am trying to figure the color of and she resembles the silver a bit.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Aw now you have me wanting a blue. They're so beautiful! They being all the babies.


----------

